Ask HN: What did you build during a bootcamp? - eastindex
======
WhiskeyTang
I attended MakerSquare (now Hack Reactor) and made several projects but my two
final projects were: [http://roadtrip-advisor.herokuapp.com/](http://roadtrip-
advisor.herokuapp.com/) (source:
[https://github.com/spacemanatee/spacemanatee](https://github.com/spacemanatee/spacemanatee))
and Unearth, a mobile app made with Angular-Ionic that uses GPS to uncover
"fog-of-war" on a real world map overlay as you walk around and explore the
real world. (source: [https://github.com/unearth](https://github.com/unearth))

------
jasondecastro
I built Simultube, which is a React powered web application where you can
watch YouTube videos simultaneously with your friends, and talk to them at the
same time with speech bubbles.

It's not super responsive, but here it goes: [http://flowers-
react.herokuapp.com/](http://flowers-react.herokuapp.com/)

~~~
jasondecastro
I forgot to mention that I attended Flatiron School.

------
malekascha
Like WhiskeyTang, I also attended Makersquare. For my final project, my group
and I made a WebRTC file transfer app. Check it out at
[https://www.mkstream.club/#/](https://www.mkstream.club/#/) (It might take a
few seconds to load, though)

